# Google- Bad breath treatment provides scientific answers - Ubyssey Online



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt3.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=R-KpvVQ6oGYJ&imgurl=www.ubyssey.ca/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/page5imgbreath.jpg width=50 height=80 alt="" border=1>Ubyssey Online[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Bad breath treatment provides scientific answersUbyssey Online, Canada - <nobr>2 hours ago</nobr>Common uses of different probiotics include managing lactose intolerance, calming upset stomachs, treating *irritable bowel syndrome* and preventing bad *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

